# Shop insulation



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

I built a Steel masters metal shop building a few years ago and I am in the process of insulating it. This will be used for shop and housing off grid batteries later on. The problem is condensation on the metal. I do have an LP gas unit heater that I keep set at 33 degrees to keep everything from freezing and I know warmer air is causing the problem. My question is, if I insulate the building with 3/4"x8'x4' insulated sheathing, will that be enough to solve the problem.I can't use anything thicker because it will not conform to the inside of the building. If I can figure out how to post a picture of the building I will. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Solve the problem - no. It might reduce the amount of condensation but will not solve it.

Is the inside finished already? If not, how about having spray foam applied.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

On the inside wall I built a studded wall and insulated that. It is 6' tall. The ends are all studded and insulated. It's just the roof section that's not insulated. The shop is on the right of the picture. http://www.steelmasterusa.com/products/garages


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Well that did not work. Let me see if I can post a picture of it.(still learning too old for this)


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If you have a photobucket account just save the IMG address below the picture and past it in your reply.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

wy white wolf, I don't like the looks of spray on insulation or the jobs that I have seen have not been very good.(may have to reconsider that) I thought with the 4x8 panels I could keep it looking good and stop the condensation problem too.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

There should be an address below those that starts and ends with IMG. That's the one to copy and paste here.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If you can find a way to fasten the sheets to the ceiling and then seal the joints it should work. If possible paint them before you put them up.

It might be tricky to make that radius but I would try cutting parallel cuts lengthwise into the sheet about every 2". Make them 1/2 way through. If that doesn't allow it to bend enough make them closer than 2" until you find the right distance.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks again fishhead for bearing with me. We have figured out how to hang the panels ,plus they are tongue & grove. I would also tape all joints. The panels I have found have the reflective foil on them so I would not have to paint them. Thanks guys for the advise.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

No problem. I'll bet it will be cooler out there in the summer too! A good place to hang out.


----------



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

If you're using strictly LP that could be contributing to the problem unless it's vented as it gives off a lot of water and CO2 when burning.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

I hate these type of buildings. I built one and it leaks like crazy whenever it rains and the wind blows. It blows the rain right in between the overlapping panels on the peak of the roof. Crap design i think.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

meddac. Heater is vented to the outside, it's just the outside air is so cold when the heat hits the cold metal it forms moisture. I think the insulation will take care of the problem. I will post when I get through and give the results. I am having a problem finding 250 insulation stick pins. Everyone wants to sell you 1000 lot.

Denali, Never had a problem with leaks. I installed mine myself. Looked at several different brands, and yes some people had problems with different brands. I bought Steel Master's brand. Good customer support.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

there is an HT member who lives in a steel building and i think he said he chose to use spray foam insulation specifically to eliminate condensation. i think it worked well for him. i don't see any conceivable way you can totally seal off the airspace with an interior wall. one would think the joints in the metal structure would leak enough air to provide ample moisture to allow condensation.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Have you looked on eBay for the stick pins? People sell everything you can imagine on that site.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

Tarheel said:


> Thanks again fishhead for bearing with me. We have figured out how to hang the panels ,plus they are tongue & grove. I would also tape all joints. The panels I have found have the reflective foil on them so I would not have to paint them. Thanks guys for the advise.


You have broke a rule here of having a clean and organized shop, What kind of home steadier are you, that building should be filled to the point you have to move some thing to get a car or truck in it, and or if one wants to work in there, it will take a week to find the tools and supplies,

How dare you make some of us look inadequate,:sob:

really looks like an nice work area,

on many of the steel buildings the best way to insulate is to find a company that will spray on a insulation that will stick to the steel, 
that was the way they said in the past to insulate Quonset huts and Behlen buildings, call the company and see what they recomend for insuating it,


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Farminghandyman, why do you think I did not show the other side!

Thanks for the compliment.


----------

